# amavisd > remove attachments



## sorciq (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I am using amavisd-new (version 2.8.0) and Exim. I am trying solve some issue with attachments. Very rare, but still some attachments in incoming mail are removed from e-mail. I am not sure why exactly. For example (information from log amavisd):


```
p001 1/1 Content-Type: text/html, size: 144 B, name:
p002 1/2 Content-Type: application/pdf, size: 175967 B, name: <some_attach.pdf>
check_header: 2, Non-encoded 8-bit data (char C3 hex): Subject: <some subject>
mangling YES: 1 (was: 1), discl_allowed=0,
mangling by: 1, <my-email@domain.com>
mangling by altermime (1) done, new size: 1008, orig 243178 bytes
```

In this case I get e-mail without attachment. Does anyone know how to set up amavisd-new so that it does not remove attachments? 

Some parts of my amavisd.conf
I have added 
	
	



```
allow_disclaimres => 1
```
 just now, but I am not sure if that can help.


```
$policy_bank{'MYNETS'} = {   # mail originating from @mynetworks
  originating => 1,  # is true in MYNETS by default, but let's make it explicit
  os_fingerprint_method => undef,  # don't query p0f for internal clients
  allow_disclaimres => 1,
};
```

Below, Should I change bad_header_quarantine_method from 'undef' to 'DPASS'?

```
$final_virus_destiny      = D_PASS;
$final_banned_destiny     = D_DISCARD;
$final_spam_destiny       = D_DISCARD;
$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS;
$bad_header_quarantine_method = undef;
```

Here, I think do not modify mail body is very clearly. ;-(

```
$sa_spam_subject_tag = '[SPAM] ';
$defang_virus  = 1;  # MIME-wrap passed infected mail
$defang_banned = 1;  # MIME-wrap passed mail containing banned name
$defang_bad_header = 1;  # don't modify mail body
$defang_undecipherable = 1;  # don't modify mail body
# for defanging bad headers only turn on certain minor contents categories:
$defang_by_ccat{CC_BADH.",3"} = 1;  # NUL or CR character in header
$defang_by_ccat{CC_BADH.",5"} = 1;  # header line longer than 998 characters
$defang_by_ccat{CC_BADH.",6"} = 1;  # header field syntax error
```

If someone can help, please!  If needed more information about configuration, please tell me. ;-)

Regards,
Simon


----------

